# 04 gto exhaust



## KHILADI (May 28, 2009)

I am looking for new exhaust like 05-06 6.0 exhaust system but with duel 3" tips on both sides. Can any one tell me which one i should get that would sound good?:confused thanx


----------



## carbongto (May 19, 2009)

try searching youtube for vids. i went with the LM1 cat back which are very loud on the youtube vids but on my car, it is not loud at all, it's a very deep roar, more of an exotic sound.

you tube has 100's of gto with exhaust vids to check out.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know what you're used to hearing, but the "Loudmouth" is TOTALLY obnoxious. how can you honestly say that it's "not that loud"? why do you think they gave it that name?

as I just stated in another post, an exhaust should always compliment the engine....not overpower it


----------



## gto4life (Jun 23, 2009)

I've read good things about magna flow systems, like 15892, supposedly not much drone, 2.5 in. tips though.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gto4life said:


> I've read good things about magna flow systems, like 15892, supposedly not much drone, 2.5 in. tips though.


I have the Magnaflow w/xpipe and you are correct about no drone. the in/out lets have 2.5 but the tips are bigger than stock at about 4" tips but dont look as good as the stock tips. If it is a new system, it will sound softer than stock but when you put about a grand on it, it will come alive. Hey this is just my .02:seeya: now i added QTP cutouts and man does it sound mean. (you will lose lowend TQ w/cut-outs fully open)


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Back to the loudmouth comment. It really isnt that loud. Its the drone at 2300 rpms that gets ya. I have vids of my car and you hear the intake over the exhaust on a hard launch.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Will the 05-06 exhaust bolt right up with the 04 cats? i am confused. i have asked before but never gotten an exact answer. I know the bumper will have to be cut for duals but what about everything else like the hangers and such???


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Will the 05-06 exhaust bolt right up with the 04 cats? i am confused. i have asked before but never gotten an exact answer. I know the bumper will have to be cut for duals but what about everything else like the hangers and such???


If you use an 05/06 exhaust, you must use 05/06 mids as well.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Loudmouth comes in 2 grades. 1 and 2. 1 is basically open pipes. Super super loud. 2 is not as bad.
Best sound is the (IMHO) Flowmaster and Magnaflow.

Remember, the more mods you do, the louder it gets. Add headers, it gets louder. Add a cam it gets louder. Make it a big cam with a bunch of duration and louder yet. Something to think about. I have seen many guys super happy with their exhaust and then slap a cam in and they are no longer happy.

If you are keeping your GTO stock, the exhaust sound is decent. If you are after performance, it needs to go as the bends are very restrictive. Not so bad (but not great) on the 05-06 but the 04 is really bad. Too bad too when you consider GM spent close to 5 million on the research to get the sound just so.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I love my JBA 05/06 catback on my 04. If course I have JBA catless 05/06 mids too.

I added an H pipe and it sounds nice and mean. Sounds great with a small cam too!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I had LMI resonators on my car for about two weeks. They were loud, sounded good at idle, part throttle and crusing, didn't like the sound on decel and above 4500 RPMs. I have a vid on my computer with the LMI have not edit it yet. Now I have a custom Magnaflow catback with Xpipe, I also have a vid of my current set up too.


----------

